# Sad Craigslist ad



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was browsing Kijiji and there is a dude on there selling his upright bass he has had since 1974 because he lost a finger on his left hand. I just found that sad. Man would I be down in the dumps if that happened to me.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

That's just depressing. The world is a cruel mistress.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have come close on the jointer and tablesaw a couple of times. 

Then again Django overcame it. Just heard a Canadian won the Boston Marathon in record time. With one leg.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Then again Django overcame it.


So did Jerry Garcia.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So did Jerry Garcia.


His strumming hand though


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That is sad. I lost the tip of my left pinkie in a bizzare fence accident when I was 17. It took me a while after it happened, but I figured out that I can use it for certain chords etc but I cant use it for soloing ie hammer-ons etc. - it's painful if I catch it in the wrong spot. Its too bad that this guy quit entirely. I'm sure he could have figured out a way to modify his technique to keep playing


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Then again Django overcame it.


So did Tony Iommi and Sam Baker, although Baker switched to playing leftie.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, it is sad. Definitely worse than if, for example, a drummer who lost his head.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, it is sad. Definitely worse than if, for example, a drummer who lost his head.


sigiifa ROTFLOL You have some bad drummer experiences?


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, it is sad. Definitely worse than if, for example, a drummer who lost his head.


ROFL what's that all about?!


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Or maybe Billy Hew Len, who lost his entire left hand. He became a virtuoso of Hawaiian lap steel using a leather glove with a steel attached to replace his hand.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IrSq1rOoL4
RIP


----------

